# My New Toys For 2011



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

Bowtech Invasion Camo 70lbs, 28 inch. Octane quiver & stabilizer, Spot Hogg sight, Limdriver rest & new Carbon Express Maxima Hunter arrows.

Hoyt Carbon Element Black Ops 70lbs, 28 inch. Fuse quiver and new Fuse blade stabilizer, Fuse Sight, Limbdriver rest & Easton St. Epic Nano arrows.

Both great bows. Thanks to Redge, Bradley & D.P. at Archer's Edge and Seppie at Magnum for their excellent service.

Fazel.

Photos will follow soon.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice bows!! Will wait for pics.


----------



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

sounds like some nice toys.where's the pics?:teeth:


----------



## superga (Apr 3, 2009)

*Pictures as promised*

Hoyt Carbon Element 70lbs, 28inch d/l, Fuse quiver & stabilizer, Amortech HD sight, Limdriver rest, Winners Choice custom strings.

Bowtech Invasion 70lbs, 28inch d/l, Octane quiver & stabilizer, Amortech HD sight, Limbdriver rest, customized by D.P. at Archer's Edge.

My first kill with the Bowtech Invasion - An Impala Ram 23 inch shot at Brenchelle in Groblersdal on 17th March 2011

Fazel


----------

